# My rabbit is eating my walls!



## SakuraXShaoran (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

My little bunny is eating the plaster and the paint off my walls and I've tried dusting pepper and spraying lemon juice on my walls but she seems to like it. Is there any non-toxic way to stop Emerald from eating my walls? I'm willing to try anything at this point. Also I've given her a chew toy helps a little bit but she always ends up at my walls.


----------



## kuniklos (Nov 2, 2011)

General Bismark does this too. What I found helps but not eliminate the problem, is distractions.

He eats the same two wall areas. The wall in the area by his litter box, and the enclosed porch door.

But his poo box I have a big bowl I fill with hay. As long as it's full and fresh he does not seem to abuse the walls at all. However, if I notice there is more hay on the floor than int he bowl, he tends to go back to the wall.

For the door, I tried spraying him with a water bottle, but it on;y deters him for a few minutes and he goes right back. Nasty tasting sprays never worked with him. I have newspaper that I fold up, and when he tries to chew I place the newspaper on top of him. He's gets happy and drags it around the living room instead of chewing the wall.

Distract, distract, distract! A bunny who isn't bored or who has the munchies seem to do less damage.


----------



## SakuraXShaoran (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh so nothing really works? My friend was suggesting chilli but I don't know if chilli is poisonous to rabbits.


----------



## kuniklos (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried detering with water bottles, noise, spray, trying to block it off, but it didn't work with my little guy. having enough hay to chew, and newspaper or toys keeps him busy enough to not try as often.


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 2, 2011)

I would try hanging up a quilt, tacking it down at the base of the wall where he likes to nibble or using velcro to keep it in place. Quilts make excellent wall decorations and it will cover up the wall where the bunny is trying to do the damage. I know you can't quilt your entire house but maybe in the spots they want to do the most damage. Just an idea.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 2, 2011)

Some people use hot sauce. Q-tip likes the taste. I'd second the hanging something up...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2011)

We used to use cardboard to block off areas of unwanted attention. I also used to go over and rub them and pet them whether they wanted it or not. The attention they got dissuaded them form that unwanted behavior and the cardboard was a cheap solution as a substitute chew.


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 2, 2011)

Some people run the NIC cubes along their baseboards/walls to deter chewing around the base... Maybe that would work?


----------



## SakuraXShaoran (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll try all those thanks! Sorry LaylaLop I have no idea what NIC cubes are. :/


----------



## Anaira (Nov 3, 2011)

I wiped vinegar over the walls; that seemed to help. Also putting a sheet of cardboard over worked too; he chewed that instead of the wall. Does mean you'll have to replace it fairly often though!


----------



## turnerasylum (Nov 7, 2011)

Our blind bunny always found the telephone cord in 10 seconds and bit it. It's like it sings to her. The other loves the treadmill cord. I use Tabasco all over the cords and I have also used an orange cleaner which seemed to wear off sooner. The orange cleaner wouldn't stain the wall like Tabasco and just a wipe every week or 2 should break them fast. They really don't like the soapy taste with the first lick and stop. Both have survived so that much probably won't hurt your. The blind one is a 3 lb. dwarf.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2011)

We replace the cardboard as needed--some places get layered, so it takes a long while even if they dedicate themselves to one spot.


----------

